# brown mucus on day 12 after egg collection, please advice?



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hello,
i am seeing brown mucus and a little discharge when i urinate but not all the time on day 12 after my egg collection. my ET was on day 3 very good eggs. My period is due in 4 days as well as my official test. i did HPT but all show BFN. but i have a strong feeling that i am pregnant as my breasts are tender and larger than usual as will my nipples are big and flat button like shape. please do help is it ok to have these discharges on day 12? yes, i do feel i am pregnant but still i need to see the line on the HPT to confirm, please advice
hanadiz


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Brown spotting can be quite a positive sign hun - it could be implantation!  sounds exciting - keep your fingers crossed.

Brown blood is old, so not a problem - and sometimes even red blood isn't necessarily a bad sign.

Fingers crossed hun!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It could be implantation bleed if it's 12 days past EC but really there's no way of knowing as some women do bleed before test day (as I sadly always do)....but fingers crossed yours is good sign !

When your normal AF is due is completely irrelevant when having IVF as you've not had natural ovulation so you need to ignore that.  As for the other symptoms you're getting eg the tender breasts, sensitive larger nipples etc could be a pregnancy symptom but the drugs you take during the whole treatment cycle can cause exactly the same....the HCG trigger injection before EC can stay in your body for up to 14 days and this is the same hormone that's released from implanted embryo and that causes early pregnancy symptoms.....and then there's the progesterone support during 2ww that also can cause pregnancy (and AF) like symptoms as it's this that supports early pregnancy until the placenta takes over.

If you're only 12 days past EC then you're testing much too early to get an accurate result although if it's negative at least you know the HCG hormone is now out of your body.  I know it's easier said than done but I would hold off testing until your official test day as there really is no way of knowing what's happening and you should ignore any symptoms as it all just adds to the confusion.

Fingers crossed when you test again on test day that you'll get that line on the hpt.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kayla (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi i haven't posted here before Ive been posting on another site,I'm Curr on 2 et on 18 April due to test on the 1st may,but i was a naughty girl and become a early tester and tested on Tues and got a bfn....this is my 2nd cycle first cycle i bleed full on day11 so new it was over...this cycle i had af symptoms yesterday but no AF showed,i woke this morning exp af but nothing,I'm not in pain but occ feel odd niggle below,i noticed a v v slight v slight sometime brown when i wipe,I'm still using pessaries do you think that is stopping af showing....i don't have any symptoms no sore boobs,i feel like I'm clutching onto hope,but I'm just confussed and need to move onto next step,as anyone known of a neg then change to pos on test date? thanks ahead for any advise,is it to late for implantation for me  at this late stage? good luck to all you ladies.

Michaela
xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Michaela, 

Welcome to the site hun 

It sounds like you have tested too early - just one day can make a huge difference.  If you haven't bled yet then there is still hope (or if you were me, i bled loads and was still pg!) - so hold on until tomorrow and test again!  it ain't over til it's over!  as we have said to hanadiz, brown can be a good sign - but there is really know way to tell until your your official date.

hanadiz - how are you feeling hun? not long until test day now....


----------



## kayla (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Thanks for reply!!
as you know I'm on 2 day 13 today due to test 2nd may,i did a early test Tue am....neg....
on Tue afternoon i had the af signs cramping etc and thought by the morning full af would have shown,but she hasn't as to yet I'm not having any more pain or af symptoms since wed,i have noticed yesterday that when i inserted my pessary that there was a slight brown sort of discharge with the pess gunk!!!but the weird thing it isn't coming down,not even getting any on my knicker watch,this morning when i wipe there seems to be a little very week mixed with wee on tissue (sorry to be so detailed this early) but still not on niks,do you think its the start of af as i no it norm starts with brown for most...any advise,last cycle i had full af on the morning of day 11.

Thanks 
Michaela xx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Michaela,
I could have written that myself.  I am in exactly the same position as you,although I think I am on day 14 so I guess I could test today although my test date them gave me was Sat.  I have had mild AF pains and quite a bit of brown discharge for 2 days but today I have exactly what you describes (wont go into details again!!)  I am worried sick and I had a bad experience with a very negative nurse yesterday, but I think the signs are quite positive.  Oh I pray we have what we want, good luck and keep in touch with your result.  My fingers are crossed for you and I'm sorry I cant be of any help but lets see if anyone else knows what the hell is going on!
BG


----------



## kayla (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi BG, you said you was on day 14 today when did you have et..i had mine on 18 April so test day for me is 2nd may?I'm so confussed as i said the last time day 11 full af,i do know sometimes af can start off with brown as we all know,how do you feel?i dont feel any different Ive had the odd headache which i never get,but prob due to all the added stress we go through!!!I'm not really feeling that its worked and thinking it might be the pess stopping af having said that it didint stop her before.
sending you tons sticky vibes sweetie 

Michaela xx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Again, exactly the same.  I had really sore (. .) last week but nothing now, my stomach was huge but thats gone down.  I just dont feel anything !!  I was so positive last Sunday, convinced that things were going on but I feel very negative at the moment.  If the 18th April was a Friday I am the same.  I was told to test on the 3rd (sat) but I run out of Clexane on Friday so told that probably friday would be ok to test.  I think I'm right in saying today is day 14 ? I really want to take a test now but I am almost sure it will be a BFN, apart from one IUI not working, all the others have and I dont understand why this one has'nt.  We had 3 perfect little embies put back, I rested for 2 weeks and did everything right, so I am totally gutted and devastated.
You and I are going through exactly the same, I cant belive the similarity. How do you feel ?


----------



## kayla (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Hun,to be honest i don't feel very positive!!!i have no symptoms but it would be to early for any norm,I'm very concerned about the brown discharge because most of the stories Ive read it does seen to go to a bleed ,even low its said to be old blood lurking,i wouldn't be at all surprised if af shows soon sorry to sound neg ,but i really don't want to build my hopes up,but everyone is so diff so who knows,as i said in last posting my af turned up on day 11 full af...I'm on complete knic watch today I'm even to nervous to do a test 2mrw..I'm scanning the PC to find a smaller story with a poss ending!!!in your posting you said you had 3embie returned,i also had 3 so thought id stand even better chance!!(seeing as I'm only 21)  I Wish,any way we will try not to worry to much what will be will be as they say,by the way where are you having your T xx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Gosh thats unusual for you to have 3 at your age !!  IVF Wales we been for the last 2 the other 3 were Cromwell Unit, Swansea.  No, I cant belive that all 3 did'nt make it, I feel very cheated.  Well fingers crossed.  There are positive stories where bleeding is concerned so I will try and stay positive if you do !!  Sending all the support and best vibes I can.
BG


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Well could'nt resist it, according to FF calculation chart I could test today so I just did and got a BFN !!!  So it looks like it is over for us.  We give up !!!  I dont really know what to say or do.  Just speechless.
BG


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kayla said:


> Hi Hun,to be honest i don't feel very positive!!!i have no symptoms but it would be to early for any norm,I'm very concerned about the brown discharge because most of the stories Ive read it does seen to go to a bleed ,even low its said to be old blood lurking,i wouldn't be at all surprised if af shows soon sorry to sound neg ,but i really don't want to build my hopes up,but everyone is so diff so who knows,as i said in last posting my af turned up on day 11 full af...I'm on complete knic watch today I'm even to nervous to do a test 2mrw..I'm scanning the PC to find a smaller story with a poss ending!!!*in your posting you said you had 3embie returned,i also had 3 so thought id stand even better chance!!(seeing as I'm only 21) * I Wish,any way we will try not to worry to much what will be will be as they say,by the way where are you having your T xx


Hi Kayla

Can I ask how you managed to have 3 embies put back as you're at the same hospital as me and the HFEA ruling in the UK only allows for up to 2 embryos to be transferred if you're under 40. I'm 39 and have just had my 6th IVF/FET but have only ever been allowed to have 2 embryos put back. What fertility issues do you have as you're so young to be having IVF and what consultant are you under at Chelsfield ?

Take care
Natasha



BG said:


> Well could'nt resist it, according to FF calculation chart I could test today so I just did and got a BFN !!! So it looks like it is over for us. We give up !!! I dont really know what to say or do. Just speechless.
> BG


Sorry for your BFN  but do wait until your official test day as I've seen plenty of ladies who test early, get BFN and then test on official day & get BFP 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kayla (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Natasha.sorry i was making 21 being a little joke!!!should have put it into caption,I'm 43 (just) I'm at  under Mr Erin.21 is wishfull thinking!!sorry for confusion thought we could of done with a little humor on at the mo 

Take Care 

Michaela xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kayla said:


> Hi Natasha.sorry i was making 21 being a little joke!!!should have put it into caption,I'm 43 (just) I'm at under Mr Erin.21 is wishfull thinking!!sorry for confusion thought we could of done with a little humor on at the mo
> 
> Take Care
> 
> Michaela xx


That makes more sense !! Was wondering how you'd managed to get away with that as if you had I'd be pushing for it with our next treatment......mind you, the way we're going, I'll be allowed 3 anyway as I'll be 40 in 6mths !!

Why don't you join us on the Chelsfield thread ? 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Very sadly, i got my AF. It is hard especially when u r waiting for it so badly. I decided i will try again immediately. I spoke to my Doc and he said i can do that. any one did it  immediately after BFN?? as i dont have the patience to wait any longer
hanadiz


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I had to give it 3 cycles before they would let me try again.  Sorry - i'm being lazy and not reading back so i'm not sure what treatment you have had....

sorry it was bfn - have you actually done a test hun?

Big hugs and good luck for hte next round.


----------

